# Salary Question



## ohiocoder101 (May 21, 2013)

Was wondering how to figure out what $/hour should be? Several jobs that i have applied for (all different states), spoken to say my request is too high or thats not what they can do?  I feel with my years experience and knowledge that I should be worth something, right?

Coder in need of advice

Thanks so much


----------



## rhondagranja (May 21, 2013)

check out www.salary.com.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (May 21, 2013)

thanks so much, will definitly check it out


----------

